# Dairy Substitute



## CharlieD (May 2, 2006)

What _non-dairy_ substitude for heavy cream in chicken pot pie can I use?


----------



## jennyema (May 2, 2006)

Charlie,

I cook for a daily allergic person and make a yummy pot pie.  I just make the sauce using a roux made from evoo or margerine, flour and chicken stock.  Sometimes I also sautee mushrooms in a lidded pan and add the mushroom liquid too.

I have also used nondairy coffee creamer and that was ok, though I was a bit skeeved out by using it to cook with, I must admit.

My attempts with rice milk weren't as good as the chix stock, as rice milk is a bit sweet.

Soy milk might work, but we don;t drink it so i don't know.


----------



## grumblebee (May 2, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I have also used nondairy coffee creamer and that was ok, though I was a bit skeeved out by using it to cook with, I must admit.
> .


 
I have used soy coffee creamer in recipes that call for heavy cream and it worked out fine. (just make sure to buy the unflavoured variety otherwise you're chicken pot pie may get a hint of french vanilla flavouring!  )

You might also be able to use unsweetened, plain soymilk thickened with a roux (made from non-dairy margarine if need be)


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 2, 2006)

There is something called soy evaporated milk.If you google you can find a recipe.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 2, 2006)

Here it is check it out they have alot of great recipes.Including evaporated soy milk
http://www.silksoymilk.com/





*Evaporated Soymilk*

*Ingredients*

2 1/2 cups Silk Soymilk




*Instructions*

Bring to a boil over a medium heat, stirring constantly until the volume is reduced to 1 cup. Cool and refrigerate.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2006)

Soy milk does have a mild flavor, as does tofu. And it's important to determine if the individual is lactose intollerant, or allergic to milk protien. If he/she is allergic to milk protien, then you cannot use non-dairy coffee creamers as they contain the milk protien - sodium casseinate. Also, check the margerine label for the same ingredient.  And you can alwasy replace the margerine with a good olive oil, or even a neutral nut/seed oil such as sunflower oil. 

Roux works very well as a thickening agent, as do other starches such as arrowroot, tapioca flour, and cornstarch. For a pot-pie, I think I would use the flour-based roux, with chicken stock or broth to make a veloute. Add the diced chicken and veggies and you're ready to go. Make sure to thicken to the desired consistancy, and even a touch thicker than you want for the final product as the veggies will add some water to the completed dish. But thicken just a bit more. Also, add whatever herbs you might want, such as thyme, or sage, etc. to the veloute. Develop the flavor before you put it into the crust. That way, there's no guesswork involved.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lady C (May 2, 2006)

Is the non-dairy for the creamy flavor or thickening?

Thickening: try pureed potatoes, chickpeas, white beans or tofu. 
Creamy flavor: add soy products only; for those that don't/can't eat dairy.

BTW: There is no advantage in using non-dairy creamer from a fat perspective. They are almost the same as half-n-half. In that case, I prefer the half-n-half. The only advantage I see is the non-dairy creamer has a lot longer shelf life.


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

I'd go with the roux and chix broth and or white wine.  cooking with real food works better.


----------



## Aurora (May 2, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Roux works very well as a thickening agent, as do other starches such as arrowroot, tapioca flour, and cornstarch. For a pot-pie, I think I would use the flour-based roux, with chicken stock or broth to make a veloute.


 
I would be careful which starch you choose for thickening if you plan on freezing the pot pies for later use. Starches which are high in amylose starch molecules (the grain starches, wheat, rice, potato, etc.) do not freeze well and the sauce or gravy will be watery with a spongy mass when thawed re-heated. The root starches such as arrowroot and tapioca are higher in amylopectin starch molecules and freeze well returning to a thick sauce or gravy when thawed and re-heated.

The clarity of the sauce or gravy is not a consideration if you are making a chicken gravy. Different starches yield opaque sauces and other yield clear sauces.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

I'd do what Jennyema said.  

Make a veloute sauce, a roux with chicken broth in place of the milk.  It won't be as white as a white sauce but it's a natural for a chicken pot pie.


----------



## Gretchen (May 3, 2006)

I don't make my chicken pot pie with a cream bechamel--just use chicken broth. For extra flavor, use the rendered chicken fat for the roux.


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2006)

I've never made the pie before, well, I don't even like it to be honest with you, but my wife does, so I promised her to make some.
 Anyway, the recipe I found calls for making the roux and then heavy cream added latter with some other ingredients. My question is: do I just make more roux then, as suggested above to substitute the cream or should I just leave it out all together?


----------



## jennyema (May 3, 2006)

I would make more roux.


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2006)

Thank you. Now I have to find time to make it. I have so many plans it's not even funny.


----------

